
Steve Jobs told Rupert Murdoch Fox News is an “incredibly destructive force” - DiabloD3
http://9to5mac.com/2011/10/26/steve-jobs-told-rupert-murdoch-fox-news-is-an-incredibly-destructive-force/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+9To5Mac-MacAllDay+%289+to+5+Mac+-+Apple+Intelligence%29
======
plq
sigh. For how long will every paragraph from the Steve Jobs biography be
buzzed as news? Just buy and read it, I'm pretty sure it'll be well worth both
your money and your time.

------
maeon3
The solution for destructive brainwashing media machines is not to disrupt
them, I believe the solution is having an extra emphasis in school and during
parent-child interaction that teaches them the scientific method in the
reasoning process and how to shield against predatory mind control.

Fox news is one of those predatory mind control machines, if you make them
illegal, then another country will build one and vacuum up the hearts and
minds of all the idiots in this country, THAT would be an even greater
destructive force.

